# Civil Service Prep guides MASS



## gb1611 (Jun 16, 2018)

Looking for advice on the best books/practice guides to invest in for the upcoming civil service test in March. A lot of books i find are designed around NY tests, I am wondering if there is anything designed for MA even though I understand they are similar tests. Also if any one has taken any solid online courses that is helpful too! Thank you.


----------

